# St John's Wort and Tamoxifen



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Hello

Hope I'm posting/asking this on the right board?  I just wondered if someone could tell me if it's ok/safe to take St John's Wort whilst taking Tamoxifen?  I've heard that St John's Wort can interfere with other medication so just wanted to make sure it was safe to take with Tamoxifen before I start taking it.

Thank you.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

The interactions text book does not list a specific interaction that has been tested between these two products, but tamoxifen is processed in the body by an enzyme in the liver and this enzyme is increased by st John's wort. This could mean that the blood levels of tamoxifen are reduced.

I do not know the clinical significance of this theoretical interaction as I do not have any data from studies.

I suggest you check with the clinic/doctor.

Also have you checked the safety of St John's wort on any possible resulting pregnancy?


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Mistletoe

Thank you so much for this info.  It sounds like it might be too risky to take the 2 things together, which is a shame.  But maybe I'll check with my clinic/doctor as you suggest.  I was really just looking for a little natural/herbal 'pick me up' when my mood is low, but maybe I'll have a look on the alternative remedies board.  No, I haven't as yet checked St John's Wort and pregnancy, I guess I hadn't thought that far ahead - but I will.

Thank you again


----------

